# manly smelling soap



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

I'd like to make some for DH but need a scent that is "man". If I could wean him from Dial soap it would be great. Any suggestions? I would use essential oils; single scent or blends. Please advise.TIA


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I ordered several bars from Tater's Pa. My husband liked the Pine Tar and the Lemongrass scents.

Hope this helps,

 RedTartan

Edited to add: Oh, and he liked the tea tree oil as well.


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

stud bubbles.....sandal wood and vanilla


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

LOL A blend of the two, equal amt. of each? Thanks.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

sandalwood, cedar, clove or allspice, orange or anything citrus, oakmoss, and tea tree off the top of my head.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

my best manly scent sellers are, peppercorn, gentleman's bay run and all hollows eve, I miss making soap its been awhile since Iv been up to it


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

You could just leave it unscented...that's what my hubby prefers.


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

homebody I wish I knew I buy stud bubbles from a local soap maker. I love the way it smells so does my hubby and my son.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Beer, ciggies, and a bit of sweat.


----------



## BAmaBubba (May 10, 2007)

as a man, I'd prefer sandalwood, cedar, etc. Vanilla? none for me, thanks


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

wildhorse said:


> homebody I wish I knew I buy stud bubbles from a local soap maker. I love the way it smells so does my hubby and my son.



I found the sandalwood/vanilla fragrance listed on the Brambleberry site under Fragrances O-Z. Didn't see the word "studbubbles" tho.

Also found the Blue Ridge soap shed, located in Spruce Pine, NC. They have the Studbubbles soap. You're in NC too so maybe thats close. $7 S&H for 1-100 bars of soap .That is great price on s&h.


----------

